
Netflix, Amazon: Is This What ‘Peak TV’ Looks Like? - SQL2219
http://www.barrons.com/articles/is-this-what-peak-tv-looks-like-1482507378?link=mktw
======
technobabble
To expand on the topic anecdotally, my parents still watch TV and all its ad-
laden glory for the local news. Sure, there's DNA info, but for whatever
reason it still doesn't replace a local broadcaster - maybe it's just habit?

It'd be cool to see a platform where local people could theoretically start
their own micro-station and report the news as such.

